# How to hook up SL3k4nr0-01 SD receiver



## zperkins (May 19, 2011)

Total novice here. I was given a direct tv dish (SL3k4nr0-01) and wanted to set it up on my cabin. I was going to use a SD receiver.

Do I need anything special to hook it up? or does the receiver just connect directly to the dish.

I ask because my dish at home has a power inserter. Not sure if I need one for this as well. Google/DBSTalk searches say no, but most are regarding HD receivers.

Thanks,
Zac


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doing a quick google search on the number you provided does not get results. But very close is a 3LNB SWiM LNB assembly.

Look at the LNB. If it has one coax connector on it, you will need a power inserter, and an SWIM compatible receiver (SD would be a D12). If it has 4 coax connectors, then it does not need a power inserter, and can be used with any legacy receiver.

Also keep in mind, your terms of service only permit an account to have service at one physical address at any given time. You can't have a receiver running at your cabin at the same time one you have them running at your house.


----------



## zperkins (May 19, 2011)

carl6 said:


> Doing a quick google search on the number you provided does not get results. But very close is a 3LNB SWiM LNB assembly.
> 
> Look at the LNB. If it has one coax connector on it, you will need a power inserter, and an SWIM compatible receiver (SD would be a D12). If it has 4 coax connectors, then it does not need a power inserter, and can be used with any legacy receiver.
> 
> Also keep in mind, your terms of service only permit an account to have service at one physical address at any given time. You can't have a receiver running at your cabin at the same time one you have them running at your house.


Thanks for the response! You told me exactly what I wanted to hear. The SL3k4nr0-01 does have 4 coax.


----------

